
Multi-colored corn is real and there's a fantastic story behind it - jelliclesfarm
https://www.businessinsider.com/the-story-behind-glass-gem-corn-2013-10
======
olliej
Wait, people think it doesn’t exist? I was literally growing it in my
backyard...

------
mimixco
Absolutely gorgeous and proof of the cool things nature can do!

